# extract gold



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2008)

hello all,

i've just registered to this site and having not much time to do proper search and reading (due to time pressure), i'm obliged to make this post.

i've found a place which is relatively close to a gold mine in my country and trying to extract gold. test results done by a local gold refining office has shown positive results and right now i'm expecting the final result to show the % of gold content.

however, the owner of this refining office asked a great % if he is to extract the gold.

so, i'm here asking from help on treating the type of material photographed. anybody already has had this kind of experience and is willing to help with ways to extract the gold content? 

by the way tomorrow i'll post some more pictures of this type of earth


----------



## Smitty (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like you have flour gold, but that sand is also golden, so i can't really make out if you have any in there? Maybe a gravity seperator like the blue bowl will help you recover whatever gold might be in there?

Good luck, hope there's a lot of gold for ya.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for your opinion.

what kind of processing do you think i should try with this?


----------



## ChucknC (Dec 14, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2009)

you can make it for cheaper 

or order the tom and perrys cleanup sluice from the GPAA store and thats only like 30 bucks... does the same thing and you can modify it and try different expanded for a heck of a lot cheaper than a few hundred bucks 

for rain gutter and some ribbed matting with a little expanded over the top of it..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2009)

well, i thank you all for replying to this post.

i have done excessive testing myself and took a sample to a gold refining office, and unfortunately there is no gold in it.

i've tried aqua regia method, tried cyanide leaching and the stanious chloride testings have shown no gold content.


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I hope that you find some soon. Rick.


----------

